# how do you clean urine stains off a goat?



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

My goats rolled around in the compost and now have yellow urine stains on them.
I did a history search on the forum and didn't find anything. I also searched the 
internet. 
Dose anyone have a suggestion? :scratch: 
Suellen :?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: how do you clean urine stains of a goat?*

There were a couple topics, I think that dawn dish soap and baking soda were a few things that got the stains out I don't quite remember :?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: how do you clean urine stains of a goat?*

Look for a horse shampoo that is targeted towards white horses. The shampoo itself should be blue? That usually takes care of stains like that.

But . . . your goats rolled in manure? :shocked: Crazy buggers! :ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd use the horse shampoo if regular shampoo doesn't do it. I used to bathe my paint horse with shampoo and conditioner. Just whatever I was using. She would always get nice and white. But some spots seemed to never come clean, though she peed on herself alot. Dumb horse.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Horse show shampoo. It's either blue or Purple.


----------

